# Re-Painting my Specialized



## Rouleur (Mar 5, 2004)

I plan on repainting my Crux Aluminum after the cross season. Any opinions on who to go with. I plan on going with basic black with white logos. Nothing fancy, but I want the decals done right and a quality job. Opinions on powdercoat vs. wet (standard) paint. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

That sounds great. Wish I could tell you who to go and see, but I don't.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I have no firsthand experience, but Joe Bell has an excellent reputation re: repaints.

Joe Bell: Joe Bell Bicycle Refinishing


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

I suggest you put the decals under a clear on either direction. Paint tends to look nice but you pay for quality paint. Powder coat may be more durable less expensive option since its a simple paint sceme. Ask your local shops. Most areas have guys that do a lot of bikes.


----------

